# Anyone else think soccer is so boring to watch?



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

https://goo.gl/YCIV2n (Football is the most popular sport in the world with 3.5 billion fans)

How on Earth can more than half the population of the world find this sport enjoyable?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

265 Million players actively involved in the game.

Millions or even billions more just enjoy a kick-a-bout with friends.

Billions more enjoy watching it, be it live or on TV.

Football has the most money, most fans, most high profile sportsmen, receives the most media coverage, has the highest talent pool to choose from, and the world cup is the most watched competition in the world besides the olympics.

It is one of the most accessible sports in the world and can be played pretty much anywhere - grass, sand, concrete, street, tennis courts - pretty much all you need is a ball, doesnt even have to be football - a tennis ball would do. Because of this, it is inexpensive to play, which is why it thrives in poor areas of the world.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Seriously this dude straight up said baseball is his second favourite sport and now is dissing some other shit for being boring.

I'd trade this knob for the guy who had a website with MMA p.orn domination cartoons anyday.


----------

